# kobayashi 小林



## maud

Is kobayashi 小林 a woman or a man's name?


----------



## Brazilian dude

To the best of my knowledge, it can be either, because it's a surname.

Brazilian dude


----------



## kamome

oh, generally a family name...just to quote the most famous, 「小林一茶・kobayashi issa」　was one of the most important and renown 「俳人・haijin, composers of 俳句・haiku, the classical japanese 5/7/5 syllabled poetry form」...if you like to know more about, be welcome at:

www.livejournal.com/users/sakuo3903 
&
www.livejournal.com/users/yorukamome 

かもめ。


----------



## Aoyama

And then, 小林, as you may know, means Petit Bois. M.Petit Bois. Many 林 (Dubois), 藤林、栗林、若林。Many　森　(mori) also (Laforêt) , with three trees ...


----------



## kamome

"...森　(mori) also (Laforêt) , with three trees ..."


thanks, 青山様, and.... eh eh:


松の森
突然の絹の
虹を見る

(...allow me a small quotation of myself...ah, I wrote 「青」, but I suppose the correct writing in Your Name and mind is 「aoi, 蒼」 , that peculiar "grey blue" coming out after a sweet spring rain)

かもめ​


----------



## Aoyama

No,no, you're quite right seagull, the name is 青山, which can, as you know, be "blue mountain" (like the coffee) or "green mountain". Taste and colors ... 十人十色　...


----------



## Tape2Tape

Kobayashi Makoto (the manga artist) was definitely a man.. but as everyone said before - Kobayashi is his surname  and *小林 *are his kanji..


----------



## kamome

Aoyama said:
			
		

> No,no, you're quite right seagull, the name is 青山, which can, as you know, be "blue mountain" (like the coffee) or "green mountain". Taste and colors ... 十人十色　...


 
 
oh...私の名前を遣ったと賛辞をどうも有り難うございました、青山様。
でも、この野暮生徒の日本語の支配さが本当に少なくてので、どうぞ
「十人十色」表現を教えて下さい、間違ったらも直して下さい…ご免ね！
 
かもめ

​


----------



## Aoyama

十人十色　(juunin, toiro), lit .: 10 people, 10 colors (note the different readings of　十), = different people, different minds, but refers better to the french "des goût et des couleurs (on ne discute pas)".  言葉の遊び ...


----------



## kamome

アー、そうです・・・お世話に成りました、青山様：今、分かった、ね・・・！ 
_...__un beau mix de_ 
"de gustibus (non disputandum est)" _et_ "tot capita tot sententiæ" 
_que j'avais à peu près déjà compris - mais comme tu le sais bien (et je me permets _
_de tutoyer l'ami) avec les proverbes et les dictons on n'est jamais sûrs...I remember I felt __the same when reading for the first time _
__ 
「猿も木から落ちる」
 
_(I hope that IME typing and my memory won't betray me right now with wrong kanji!)_
大層有難い。
それでは、直ぐにまた、

かもめ。

​


----------

